# Bailey ate a piece of plastic from a milk jug...



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

:uhoh: Bailey found an empty milk jug (from where i'm not sure) and was playing with it. At first she was just playing around with it. Then I could hear her crunching something in her mouth. I had her come over to me but she apparently swolled it on the way over. I frst thought she was choking because she kept trying to swallow and made a weird noise. Then she was fine, she jumped up on me giving me kisses and acting her normal self. She even drank some water. So i called our "lovely" vets office (im not a huge fan of them and trying to convince my family we should switch) and asked the receptionist what i should do. She said watch and her and if shes not eating bring her in. I thought hmm very helpful lol. I know some of you have given peroxide to make the dogs throw up. Is this a good time to do that? DO you think the plastic will pass through? I'm not sure how big a piece it was because the top of the milk jug was chewed up. Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My initial thought was that if it was a sharp piece, you wouldn't want to bring it back up. My opinion would be to perhaps get him to eat a piece of bread with pnut butter or butter. ..... that will coat and cover things so he can pass without a problem. However, if you notice anything out of the ordinary...... get him to a COMPETENT vet. Hopefully, others with more experience will chime in.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you! I'll give her some bread and butter. After looking at the milk jug again I think the piece is small like maybe the size of a penny.


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm hoping Bailey will pass it safely. Shelby swallowed some plastic last night, and I'm keeping a close eye on her. It was a very small piece, so I hope she will pass it without any problems. I hope I'm doing the right thing by doing this and I hope someone else chimes in with advice. Thanks,
Mike


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

My God, it's a constant struggle to make sure they don't eat this or that. They love plastic - my two girls are always grabbing something - like a vacuum cleaner. One was acting like she was going to throw up. My wife woke me @ 5am (she was going to work) to tell me. I got up and gave her a treat then a drink and she stopped. I knew she probably had a leaf in her throat that wouldn't go down. Do they ever stop eating stuff they shouldn't? You should see my house. There are piles near each door on tables of stuff they had in their mouth from outside or a chewed up toy. I throw them away at the end of the day but I want to pull what little hair out I have left.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't think in some, it ever stops! :no: Lexi has always been one to be taking something out of her mouth, since she was 8 weeks when I brought her home. True to his Mother...lol....Klondike is the same way! You would think that Lexi being 4 1/2, she would be over that, but not the case. Now Brody.....he very rarely has things in his mouth, except sticks and and kind of wood outside.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My vet told me to feed the puppy soft, white bread and/or canned dog food to help the plastic object pass through while being coated by the bread. Mine swallowed a piece of hard plastic the size of a quarter! I guess it eventually made its way out because my puppy is fine.


----------



## Asellgren (Feb 24, 2009)

Cooper eats plastic ALL the time. All it takes is a quick turn of my back and he's found another piece of plastic I didn't even know existed! He's always passed everything just fine with the help of some bread and peanut butter and lots of TLC!


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! So far she seems fine. She was a little tired this evening but we went for a walk and to visit my grandma. She always gets really excited when are there and usually crashes later. So still keeping my fingers crossed that she'll be fine! :crossfing


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog's eaten sunglasses, scarfs, mittens, shoes, couch cushions, blankets, pillows, a kong, and well I"m sure I could make a huge list.

Bottom line is he's still alive and well lol (He poop the majority of it out)


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

WISH that's all that Piper ate......New issue of the Piper Chonicles will be out soon.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I can certainly understand your concern! I went home Monday for lunch to discover that Deacon had eaten a disposable razor! A guest had left one in the guest shower without us knowing it and our little super sleuth found it!

I was so scared and called the vet and hurried him in for an xray. Yup, sure enough there was a razor-shaped bright spot in his tummy. The vet suggested bread and also wet dog food to help move things along safely!

And I'm happy to report after some very vigilant poop patrol, the razor made its appearance this morning and Deacon seems to be no worse for the wear! Thank goodness!!!! 

Since I've been sharing this story with friends and people I work with, I've heard all kinds of things that make a disposable razor seem like nothing! It is unbelievable what these dogs think looks tasty!!


----------

